# stable door



## martin p (Jul 15, 2007)

* iwas hoping to pick some ones brains , i have been asked to make a new stable door which is approx four feet wide & seven feet tall in two pieces looking for any tips or a good web site , any body got any good ideas:glare: *


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Hinged or rolling?


----------



## martin p (Jul 15, 2007)

sorry should have said hinged:no:


----------



## Spyko (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesPDF.aspx?id=2680

http://images.google.com/images?q=barn+door&hl=en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=X&oi=images&ct=title


----------



## dublinmark (Nov 10, 2007)

the barn door that we had growing up was simply a sheet of ply with 1x4 trim on the outside. It was 4x8 or so. the big hinges were exterior and big. It was very functional and barn like.

it was painted on the outside and probably poly on the inside. the thing lasted 30 years before it needed to be rebuilt.


----------

